# Odd marks on paintwork?



## laurieballard (Jul 25, 2012)

Hi

I have a 2002 BMW 325Ci.

I bought it about 6 months ago and noticed there was a few odd marks on the paintwork, see below.

Tried a claybar, no luck.

Has anybody got any idea what they might be and how to get rid of them?




























Thanks!


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Look like bird etching but that's have to be a ****ing big bird lol

Ps car is swirly as hell, please polish it


----------



## Beatman (Jun 6, 2010)

As above, looks a lot like bird s**t etching.


----------



## Mike! (Jul 3, 2010)

I'd agree, bird poo!


----------



## laurieballard (Jul 25, 2012)

Assuming it was bird poo at some point in the past, is there anything that can be done?

Would a hand polish get rid of it?

Really don't wanna spend £500 on a machine polish for a car that I only plan on keeping 2 years. 

The average punter won't see swirls but they would notice these marks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Probably needs machine polishing, maybe somebody local to you (state location) could do it for beer tokens. Ultimate compound maybe worth a go with an app pad but will be hard work.


----------



## laurieballard (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm in Kent, happy to drive somewhere but not miles obviously. 

More than happy to spend some money but don't fancy shelling out £500 on a car that only cost £2500 

I just want the body work to look decent enough to sell in 18 months so it doesn't put people off.

Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Yep definitely bird lime etching.

Some localised polishing/sanding to remove won't cost £500:thumb:

cheers

Chris


----------



## josje (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## laurieballard (Jul 25, 2012)

josje said:


>


Interesting, I guess it's worth a shot.

If not I man try and find a local guy who will machine polish just those bits.

Seems to be the only E46 I have seen without rust (hence why I bought it) but the previous owner must have just ignored the bird droppings which is disappointing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

Where in Kent are you? I'd be happy to pop by and sort that if you're not millions of miles from me.😀

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## laurieballard (Jul 25, 2012)

moochin said:


> Where in Kent are you? I'd be happy to pop by and sort that if you're not millions of miles from me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hey

I am near Rochester.

You think it can be fixed? I would be happy if the marks reduced less than they are now even if they won't be totally gone.

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moochin (Mar 17, 2009)

Yeah they can be got rid of no problem. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

